# Nakamichi MC-101 mobile CD Changer controller



## Q-Authority (Mar 31, 2008)

*Nakamichi MC-101 mobile CD Changer controller:*

Nakamichi MC-101 MC101 mobile CD Changer controller old school, NIB. | eBay


Great either for someone's collection, or for a perfect 'old school' install. Perfect for integrating any of the Nak cd changers, and cassette decks, or cd head units that didn't have cd changer control yet.

"Oh yeah, it's not mine, lol"


----------

